# Vitamix.... Worth it, or overhyped?



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

So a few guys I work with, as well as my sister make smoothies and get a lot of their veggie and fruit intake. They all say no one will eat the amount of food that you should. Smoothies,are a good way to do this. 
I agree, and it definitely need more good stuff in my body. 

They also all have these vitamix blenders. 

While I can certainly afford one, I am having a hard time wrapping my head around a "500 dollar blender". 

I also believe in "buy once, cry once", and quality usually pays for itself, but still, 500 bucks?

Just wondering if anyone has one of these beasts, and if so, why did you buy one as opposed to a cheaper blender?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got the slightly cheaper blendtec. It's a lot better than a cheaper blender...not sure a vitamin is worth the extra $150.

You don't get lumps, everything gets blended (as opposed to the bottom layer is blended ant the top hasn't moved). And things like ice cream really works..


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

praire_guy said:


> They all say no one will eat the amount of food that you should. Smoothies,are a good way to do this. I agree, and it definitely need more good stuff in my body. They also all have these vitamix blenders. While I can certainly afford one, I am having a hard time wrapping my head around a "500 dollar blender". anyone has one of these beasts, and if so, why did you buy one as opposed to a cheaper blender?


Where to you get one for $500? I am in the same situation as you are - would love to have one for the same reason (healthy food preparation) but find it far too expensive. I have only seen some for over $700.
We have friends who have had a Vitamix for years. She, a professional chef, swears that this is the next best thing to sliced bread. They also use it for getting their veggie intake. I have watched it, she fills it full with a mixture of veggies and fruit, and it makes a perfect smoothie. Nice machine. It's probably worth it when you really use it all the time.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Costco.ca has the vitamix for 469, which is 525 taxes in, shipped to your doorstep. 

I have been buying cheapr blenders from Walmart , but I seem to buy a new one very year and a half or so


----------



## brad_g (Apr 12, 2013)

We've had ours for 16 years and use it frequently, almost daily. Love it. I'm way too cheap to have bought something like this but I trusted my wife's decision and she was right. It's a quality piece and I expect it will last for many more years. Also, it's powerful enough to do things you really couldn't do with a typical blender like making frappuccinos, etc. Starbucks use them and as far as I know they're the same units with only cosmetic differences.

We paid ~$600 back then so the Costco price sounds great.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

If you are going through a blender every year because you use it that much, then I recommend it. 

Itis the next thing blender on my list. I do notice a large difference from when I make my smoothies to when my friends when they make it with their vitamin. The only reason I havent is because I have some many other kitchen blenders and no room and I don't make smoothies that often. I actually said if I used my blender for the whole month, I would buy one.


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

Have one for 2-3 years, mostly for smoothies a few times a week. I love the machine. Also I had a problem with the container, called customer support, they actually made me put the phone near the running machine (nice way to debug the problem!) and quickly resolved the issue by sending me a new container with no hassle. Very good customer support experience.

One advantage that I like over "cheap" blenders is the fact that the blades can crush seeds such as hemp and flaxseeds for good body absorption.

And I also bought mine at Costco.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Not that I've had, or even investigated either one, but I do recall this unit, (or variations thereof), being promoted for (possibly) decades:

http://www.costco.com/Jack-LaLanne's-Ultimate-Power-Juicer™.product.11590808.html


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I've used a Vitamix blender for over 10yrs. It's a great commercial grade blender that just keeps on ticking - pulverizes greens and vegetables with ease. Lately our family has been using a Nutribullet. Surprisingly it works extremely well and can be purchased for under $100 bucks at Canadian Tire. A major upgrade from the MagicBullet - they didn't work well at all - underpowered. Over the past 1-2 years since purchasing the Nutribullet the Vitamix hasn't been used all that much.

Other than the price, you won't have any regrets over a Vitamix purchase. Cleanup is a breeze.

Personally I'd purchase something like a Nutribullet to start. If that doesn't seem to work for you then go ahead and fork over the big bucks for a Vitamix. The Nutribullet will always come in handy for making smaller individual drinks, grinding up coffee, seeds, etc. Just a thought...


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Costco.ca Jan/Feb 2014 flyer has the Vitamix TurboBlend 2-speed Blender available Feb1-28 for $389.99 delivered.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I make awesome smoothies using a $40 magic bullet. I do have a $500 Cuisinart Food Processor that is 20 years old and still kicking *** for tapanades, pestos, etc.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

There are better juicers than the Jack LaLanne. It is a mediocre machine with a famous name on it.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> There are better juicers than the Jack LaLanne. It is a mediocre machine with a famous name on it.


As I suspected...but, as I say, I've never investigated it, just been peripherally exposed to the hype.


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

Just bought the Vitamix over the weekend. It's definitely overpriced but we had a gift card to Williams Sonoma and everything there is ridiculously overpriced so we went for it.

So far I love it, made the best hummus I've ever had last night...but I'm sure many of the 150$ machines can do just as good a job.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The important thing is to get lots of fresh fruits and vegetables in your life. If a blender helps, get a blender. If you want a juicer, get a juicer. There are lots of reviews online and on Youtube to help you pick one that suits your needs. 

I have several blenders and juicers, my favorite for years was an old Acme Juicerator I bought in a thrift store for $10. I have another juicer I use a lot that cost $39 from a liquidation store.

A really good blender or juicer is money well spent and a good investment in health IF you use it. But if you can't afford one or don't want to spend the money a cheapo unit will get you well over half way.

If you don't believe me look up "Dave the raw food trucker" on Youtube. Formerly over 400 pounds and dying of kidney disease, cancer and diabetes he reversed these diseases and lost 200 pounds by juicing. They asked him what kind of juicer he uses and he dismissed the question as unimportant: He has 4 juicers, one in his truck, one in his car, one at his mother's house and one at his own house, all cheap Walmart type units that he replaces as they wear out.

The main thing is to get a juicer, or blender and use it.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I don't have either but I remember doing some reading on this. I believe the Vitamix uses sharp blades, which need to be replaced (at considerable cost) every once in a while. The Blendtec uses blunted blades that don't really cut through, but more smash up the food in the blender, and as a result don't dull ever.

Probably read that like a year ago though. Can anyone verify?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been watching for a Blendtec at a reasonable price. I could only find Vitamix in a local store, for an outrageous price. I found Blendtecs on Canadian websites, but their prices are double or more USD MSRP.. plus tax and shipping.. plus they only have old models. From the States, I can order a new model direct from Blendtec for half the price and no tax. I googled Blendtec promo code and found lots, so I tried to free shipping code and it took. Search Blendtec on amazon.com and amazon.ca to see the price difference. I don't know why anyone buys anything in Canada anymore.


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

After the blades on my nutribullet ceased up I thought that I would love a vitamix. After lots of research I found the very equivalent blendtec on sale at costco (online). Got a great deal and an extra jar. It arrived and I was very excited, tried a smoothie right away and was underwhelmed. I had to use the tamper a lot, the machine was huge and I had issues getting all the good stuff out.....it is a great machine but not for me. I found an online site that offered the replacement blades for the nutribullet and I ordered two, thirty dollars including shipping and tax
The nutribullet is a powerful little unit that deals with piles of frozen fruit very nicely. No tamping, easy clean, happily makes one smoothie at a time so I get my kale and hubby does not. Hubby makes his smoothies as thick as soft serve ice cream with no issues. It fits nicely under my counter. No issues with the new blades so hopefully that issue is resolved.
Returned the blendtec.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

itchy don't u think that the important thing as Rusty says is just get a blender, whatever works will do ya?

i've had 2 inexpensive blenders in 15 years, total cost so far is maybe $120, that's a far cry from the $450-699 the expensive jobs cost.

osterizers though have engines that die easily. I bought one & only after it died while trying to deal with chopped fresh ginger root did somebody tell me that.


----------



## barney (Oct 8, 2014)

i'll admit it's built well but for the $500 i paid for it we don't use it nearly enough to justify the cost. was a $500 fad essentially


----------



## frafrankie (Dec 12, 2019)

brad_g said:


> We've had ours for 16 years and use it frequently, almost daily. Love it. I'm way too cheap to have bought something like this but I trusted my wife's decision and she was right. It's a quality frozen fruit blender and I expect it will last for many more years. Also, it's powerful enough to do things you really couldn't do with a typical blender like making frappuccinos, etc. Starbucks use them and as far as I know they're the same units with only cosmetic differences.
> 
> 
> We paid ~$600 back then so the Costco price sounds great.


I also have a blender that speeds up breakfast preparation. I was worried it might not perform much better than an immersion blender, but I was taken aback. It has a smoothie function, and with just one press, it is able to shred all the food in one minute. It is also easy to clean, and it has a self-cleaning program, which is very convenient.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

I bought THIS Ninja blender a couple of years ago, and have been very happy with it. I make a smoothie daily, and soup once a week. I thought those jars were a bit of a gimmick, but turns out they are super handy and what I use every day. Great sale right now for $100


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I tried a blendtec for a couple of years, but one day the seal broke and I had a smoothie full of plastic. Fortunately I bought it at Costco and they returned up it. Had a vita mix since then and haven’t had any issues.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a Blendtec. It's wonderful.
I had a jar with a manufacturing defect, so I just emailed them and they sent me a new one right away.

People with the Vitamix are just as happy.

I got a Blendtec because the blades are dull


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

We got a vitamix a few months ago (to replace the ninja) and my wife is very happy. me on the other hand not so much since I have to drink these "healthy" smoothies every day and then wash the damn thing (it has the autowash feature but I don't really trust it...

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00C6MWPNK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

STech said:


> I bought THIS Ninja blender a couple of years ago, and have been very happy with it. I make a smoothie daily, and soup once a week. I thought those jars were a bit of a gimmick, but turns out they are super handy and what I use every day. Great sale right now for $100


I use the same one and it's a good option for the price point. The blades need to be removed when cleaning which take up space for your blended items and it's easy to cut yourself. Recently, I replaced a family members Vitamix as theirs broke after nearly 10 years. They use it daily and we all strongly believe it's the best blender on the market. If you're using it often, the Vitamix is worth the investment. I even find the way the Ninja or other blenders crush items isn't as fine.


----------

